

Ember.js 2.0 Released - makepanic
http://emberjs.com/blog/2015/08/13/ember-2-0-released.html

======
nercury
> If your app runs on Ember 1.13 without raising deprecations, it should run
> on 2.0.

Every framework should take note: that's how you avoid creating another
framework and fragmenting community!

It's is great to see this in action :). Amazing work.

~~~
lewisl9029
Agreed.

As great as Angular 2 seems to be, by breaking compatibility to the point they
did, they've essentially created another framework.

For someone looking to upgrade from Angular 1.x, this shifts their thought
process from "should I upgrade to Angular 2?" to "which new framework should I
upgrade to?".

And for many people, that new framework isn't going to be Angular 2.

~~~
Bahamut
The Angular team is currently exploring options to ease the upgrade path - the
current plan last I saw is to create an engine that runs angular 2 components
in angular 1 and vice versa for seamless interop, so upgrading can be more
incremental.

That is an evolving story, which has changed several times before reaching
that point.

That said, Angular 2's performance is already looking phenomenal, and assuming
some of the stats I have seen out in the wild are to be believed, it can run
over 30x as fast as some of the existing frameworks for large datasets,
including angular 1. If I had to choose a library to use now, it'd be React,
but if I had the opportunity to hold off upgrading, I would absolutely wait
for Angular 2.

------
lclemente
The file size (ember.min.js) went down due to the cleanup:

    
    
      1.13.8: 488K, 126K gzipped
      2.0.0:  424K, 110K gzipped

~~~
rimantas
Ouch. That's about 8x the size I'd consider acceptable.

~~~
onion2k
It's big, sure, but that's just another piece of decision making information.
If you're building an app that'll be deployed for users in sub-Saharan Africa
then it's clearly too much, and you need to revise your technology decisions.
On the other hand, if the majority of your users are affluent westerners with
broadband connections then it's less than the size of a single, full-screen
background image, so arguably it's actually a relatively small download. What
is "too much" changes - 120kb library, for some users, isn't too much.

That said though, if your ember.js code blocks rendering, or causes lots of
repainting, and you're building a site rather than an app, then I'd question
if you're making the right choice.

~~~
nilved
A mobile network is basically sub-Saharan. 120 KB of JavaScript is far too
much to download, decompress and evaluate on a phone.

~~~
onion2k
My Nexus4 has a faster internet connection and more RAM than my parent's
laptop, and it's almost a 3 year old phone. Most (75%+) smartphone users in
the UK have devices that can _easily_ cope with a 120kb javascript library.
Your rule is wrong for western countries.

~~~
judofyr
As someone who frequently travels on the tube: The rule persists.

------
mrinterweb
One dependency that has been holding me back is ember list-view
[https://github.com/emberjs/list-view](https://github.com/emberjs/list-view).
List-view does not work with Ember 1.13 and does not work with 2.0 since it
does not support the new Glimmer engine. In a post on the ember site
[http://emberjs.com/blog/2015/06/16/ember-project-
at-2-0.html](http://emberjs.com/blog/2015/06/16/ember-project-at-2-0.html),
they said "Starting with Ember 2.0, we will coordinate every release of Ember
with releases of the main ecosystem tools maintained by the core team:" and
list ember list-view as one of the main ecosystem tools. Without list-view, I
can't upgrade my app past 1.12.

I guess the best thing would be for me to quit complaining and just fix list-
view, I just haven't had time available. I suppose the same is true for the
maintainers. Is it planned for ember list-view to still be treated as part of
the main ecosystem and updated to work with 2.0 soon?

~~~
jonnii
I have the same problem. list-view 2.0 exists as a branch on krisseldens
github ([https://github.com/krisselden/list-
view/network](https://github.com/krisselden/list-view/network)) and there have
been other people forking from there. The implementation is _much_ simpler now
due to glimmer, no more needing to get funky with ember internals. So it's
essentially a re-write.

I haven't tried the 2.0 branch myself, but it _should_ be a drop in
replacement.

~~~
mrinterweb
That is good to know. I figured that ember-list view was likely using some
private APIs and fiddling with the ember internals. It makes sense that the
Glimmer engine would require a large amount rewrite work for list-view.

~~~
zaius
I just finished getting this working - if you clone that branch there is an
example ember-cli app inside tests that has some examples which are great
starting points.

~~~
mrinterweb
Fantastic. Thank you. I'll carve out some time for upgrading soon.

------
atonse
Congratulations to the Ember team! It's been a real pleasure upgrading each
minor version with minimal headaches. I can't imagine making this process more
simple – it's one of the main reasons I use Ember a lot (mature, well thought
out moves like this).

------
richerlariviere
I'm amazed with that kind of release. Ember didn't do the same thing like
Angular, CakePHP, Python, etc. That ensure that the documentation and all the
Stack Overflow questions will stay relevant.

------
Dorian-Marie

      Doesn't add new features
      Remove all depreciated features

~~~
hliyan
Seems different to me: [https://auth0.com/blog/2015/08/11/create-your-first-
ember-2-...](https://auth0.com/blog/2015/08/11/create-your-first-
ember-2-dot-0-app-from-authentication-to-calling-an-api/)

Especially the MVC -> Route-Glue-code-Component model (which I welcome). But
yes, looking at the change log, it does feel like a bunch of deprications
only.

~~~
Rifu
Most of the big features happened on the road to 1.13

[0]
[http://emberjs.com/blog/2015/06/12/ember-1-13-0-released.htm...](http://emberjs.com/blog/2015/06/12/ember-1-13-0-released.html)

[1]
[https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/blob/v1.13.0/CHANGELOG.m...](https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/blob/v1.13.0/CHANGELOG.md)

------
outside1234
Ember is a really a great project and miles ahead of its competitors - thanks
so much for your hard work and congrats on the release!

------
joeevans1000
Ember is an interesting example of when an also-ran doesn't catch up in time.
It was better than Angular, but React came along. This seems to be a
pattern... something cool happens and then improved versions crop up, but by
the time they get traction, the paradigm has shifted.

~~~
steveklabnik
Ember's new Glimmer engine has the same tech as React does. (and slightly
better in some circumstances, but IIRC React will be doing the same soonish.)
These frameworks tend to help each other, not hinder.

~~~
joeevans1000
So... you can use Ember and React together? I didn't realize that.

~~~
steveklabnik
In theory you could, with components, but what I mean is that Ember's
rendering technology now uses a similar but slightly more advanced form of
React's.

------
thejosh
So I wanted to try it out, being a nodejs newbie I tried:

sudo npm install -g ember-cli

And it gave me:

$ ember -v version: 1.13.8 Could not find watchman, falling back to
NodeWatcher for file system events. Visit [http://www.ember-cli.com/user-
guide/#watchman](http://www.ember-cli.com/user-guide/#watchman) for more info.
node: 0.12.7 npm: 2.13.4 os: linux x64

Is cli still 1.x?

~~~
iamstef
one of the ember-cli maintainers here.

CLI will be following closely with a relevant release. To ensure trying ember
2.0 is as smooth as possible.

my apologies for any lag between the two project releases.

For those interested (or concerned) the CLI is not coupled to the ember
versions, it actually enables interested users to switch between versions.
Obviously we believe in more curated experience (hence the in-bound CLI
release)

We take advantage of this version switching via
[https://github.com/kategengler/ember-
try](https://github.com/kategengler/ember-try) which enables ember-addons to
automatically test against multiple relevant versions of ember.

see ember-meterial-lite travis run as an example [https://travis-ci.org/mike-
north/ember-material-lite](https://travis-ci.org/mike-north/ember-material-
lite)

------
hknd
"Angle-Bracket Components and One-Way Data Flow" in the pipeline => Awesome!

------
imauld
Will I need to update ember-cli or will it automagically use Ember 2.0?

~~~
mixonic
To use Ember 2.0 with Ember CLI 1.13.x, you just need to upgrade the Ember
dependency.

    
    
        bower install --save ember#2.0.0
        bower install --save ember-data#2.0.0-beta.1
    

If you have trouble, feel free to pop into the Ember Community Slack or use
another resource for Q/A. Links are at:
[http://emberjs.com/community/](http://emberjs.com/community/)

------
sparaker
I was waiting for this. Thanks alot keep up the good work. Can't wait to start
using it in this new app that i am trying to build for a while.

------
fokinsean
This is awesome! It is my dream that one day our team can move to ember from
sproutcore...

------
hliyan
Where does Ember Data stand?

~~~
MattBearman
The post says you should use Ember Data 2.0.0-beta.1, and the official Ember
Data 2.0 will be coming soon

------
revskill
Why didn't all JS Framework creators combine into one team to create only one
true JS Framework ?

~~~
JDDunn9
We did. It's [http://vanilla-js.com](http://vanilla-js.com) (which is also
releasing the 2.0 version)

~~~
mikewhy
Pssst, the javascript on that page seems to be broken. Not a great first
impression for a javascript library.

[http://gfycat.com/BrilliantUnfitLadybug](http://gfycat.com/BrilliantUnfitLadybug)

~~~
cloverich
(Vanilla JS is javascript on its own, no framework. Its a joke -- all of those
features are native javascript features).

~~~
mikewhy
Ahhhh egg on my face. Thanks for the tip.

